# Iman cosmetics line



## iio (May 29, 2007)

Have any of you tried Iman's cosmetics line they are especially for women of all color.  Here is the site http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/ 
I've been curious as to see what you think about her products if any of you tried them.  I just ordered one of her skin care facial lotions and Im thinking of ordering her eyeshadows...but not sure how good they are.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 29, 2007)

I used her foundation before. If you have an Ulta near you, stop by, they carry her line. I like being able to touch and feel product.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 30, 2007)

I haven't tried it. 

Ms Cuppy Cakes: What did you think about the foundation?


----------



## iio (May 30, 2007)

Yeah Ulta does have some of her stuff but the one near my house doesnt carry her line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh.  But I did go on makeup alley and Iman cosmetics had some really good reviews...


----------



## Tawanalee (May 30, 2007)

I'ved used her Second to None Cream to Powder foundation in the past....& I loved it until I started experimenting with different brands. I still use her Bronzing Powder. Never tried her shadows, blushes or lipsticks....I think it is a great brand! If you can find a store that sells it, give it a try. Doesn't Walgreens carry her brand?


----------



## rmseals (May 31, 2007)

I bought Safari, Glitz, Nutmeg, Tiger Eye, and African Violet eyeshadows. I plan to try them out this weekend so I'll report back and post photos soon.


----------



## rmseals (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried the Iman eyeshadows today and overall I really like them.  I think they're good for an everyday neutral look.  This looks better in person...I just can't translate that with my camera.  You can't really see the gold brow highlight *sigh*  

I used:

Face:
MAC Studio Fix Fluid
MAC Studio Finish Concealer

Eyes:
UDPP
Iman Nutmeg (inner lid), 
Iman Tiger Eye (outer lid) 
MAC Espresso (crease)
Iman Glitz (brow)
MAC Fluidline in Dipdown

Lips:
MAC Cork lip liner
MAC Touch lipstick


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 3, 2007)

your face looks flawless!


----------



## meika79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_I'ved used her Second to None Cream to Powder foundation in the past....& I loved it until I started experimenting with different brands. I still use her Bronzing Powder. Never tried her shadows, blushes or lipsticks....I think it is a great brand! If you can find a store that sells it, give it a try. Doesn't Walgreens carry her brand?_

 
Yeah Walgreens sells her line but most of them don't have testers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I nearly got into it with a security guard because he accused me of opening the boxes and told me I had to buy them all.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 21, 2007)

Since Canada tends to be really limited, None of the US, fave drugstore products are up in our drugstores, I did find Iman. We have testers and what not, I found the eye shadows and was like what should i try that doesn't look like i painted my face with face paint? What are some good color combos that I could try? I did have the Luxury Pressed powder purchased for me at one time and of course it tends to control the oil a bit but thats about it


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2010)

ULTA has Iman Cosmetics... with testers. I still swear by her stick foundation. Works on oily skin like nobody's business.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 16, 2010)

I have never tried the line but a Walmart near me carries the line. No testers though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 16, 2010)

A few Super Targets in S. Central TX carry her line too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2010)

As far as  know Iman cosmetics is carried at Walmart, selected Targets and Walgreens.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jul 16, 2010)

I second the AMEN on the stick foundation..
It's great for oily skin....stays on well!!
Makes me want to apply some for the next face...
Purchased mine at Walgreen's, no testers. But I went on line and selected a color before I drove to Walgreen's to purchase!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried it way back in 2003 I think. There was this set with a lipstick called brazen in it. I LOOOOVED that lipstick. Perfect red.  In fact the entire set was good.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sad the line didn't get more love at Sephora. I guess it wasn't selling, so they pulled it.
I keep one of her stick foundations in rotation. The 'Clay' line is the most versatile because of the yellow base. Earth runs a close second (red base).


----------



## ashja (Jul 26, 2010)

I just went into ULTA and tried Clay 1 Liquid to Powder foundation and it's perfect! I ended up buying it. By far the best matching foundation I've found with my skin tone (which is kind of weird because I have weird undertones). I love the consistency and how light it feels. I also Studio Fix NC43.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 27, 2010)

Sears also carries the Iman line, at least here in southern California.  I just bought the Second to None Luminous foundation and I love it, so much that I may stick with it instead of my StudioFix compact.  I got the Clay 5 shade; would be NC50 in StudioFix.


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm having a love affair with the Iman stick foundation....all other foundations have been set aside...currently using Clay 4 since I'm in between NC45/50


----------



## dreamlove (Jul 29, 2010)

I love the foundation stick I use Clay 5. I am Mac NW43/NC50 and Nars Sheer Glow Macao.


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2010)

I love her products. I use Sable blush as a contour which is a close dupe to Blunt blush imo


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll have to check out Ulta to try on the foundation stick. Thx.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 4, 2010)

I really want to try out Imans second to none powder....I just don't know exactly what color I am?? I think maybe Clay 5 for a MAC NW/ 45?


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_I really want to try out Imans second to none powder....I just don't know exactly what color I am?? I think maybe Clay 5 for a MAC NW/ 45?_

 
Check out the foundation equivalences thread here on this forum, but I believe you would be in the Earth 3 or 4 , based on what i've read....HTH!


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've just bought two of her palettes Cote De Azure and St.Tropez...the price...$19.99.   not 39.99 or 59.99.     $19.99. The products you get inside are a nice size for that amount of money..I also bought the bronzer looks promising..

the colors are so pigmented , I swatched them on my hands at Ulta..I will be investing more in her products for sure...so sorry I was sleeping on her line for the longest..


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 30, 2010)

Iman is all I use now for my personal stash... I'd use it on clients as well **who weren't going to any heavy flash photog situation** I wear foundations every day so it's cost effective for me. I use their creme to powder in Earth 4 and under eye (highlight areas) in sand.

I also use Queen collection bronzers religiously


----------



## honybr (Sep 30, 2010)

I just tried her mineral loose powder in Clay Medium Dark and I love it.  It does help control the oil on my face.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 23, 2010)

I use her stick in Earth 3 or 4 depending on the season. IMO, 3 has more red whereas 4 more yellow. I love her single shadows as well. Her lip pencil in Cocoa is a fav of mine because it doesn't have a lot of red in it like MAC Chestnut. I love the blush in Sable. It is better than MAC Blunt IMO. Has more pigmentation.


----------



## Senoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Iman was the first cosmetic brand I tried. I love her products. Right now I'm really getting into her lipsticks and lip glosses.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 27, 2010)

Senoj said:


> Iman was the first cosmetic brand I tried. I love her products. *Right now I'm really getting into her lipsticks and lip glosses*.


	Oh, how I have always loved her lipstick in Wild Thing!  And the one in Jaguar, too.


----------



## Ange1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I love her foundations and HIGHLY reccomend them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her color products seem okay tho. I hear her blushes and bronzers are great. I havent tried her skin care yet tho.


----------



## avrilALISA (Nov 3, 2010)

LatteQueen said:


> the colors are so pigmented , I swatched them on my hands at Ulta..I will be investing more in her products for sure...so sorry I was sleeping on her line for the longest..


	I just bought the St. Tropez palette, LOVE IT!!!! The gold eyeshadow #1 AMAZING!!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

Afterglow bronzing powder is beautifullll! My first and only IMAN product, can't wait to try more!


----------



## honybr (Nov 5, 2010)

Have you all seen this:  http://imancosmetics.com/newproducts.php?

  	I'm a sucker for glitter liner so I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering one.  If anyone has seen it/tried it I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 25, 2011)

I've started a Swatch Thread for Iman Cosmetics.  The first one is of Iman's Sheer Bronzing powder in Afterglow.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 1, 2011)

At Walgreen's a few weeks ago I bought a lipgloss in the shade Honey and it's gorgeous! I would describe it as a light golden champagne color. At first I thought it would apply clear with sparkles like most glosses with shimmer in it does on my lips, but it's pretty opaque and it makes my lips look full. I love the gloss but it's expensive (over $9). Not sticky at all and I was very impressed with the quality.


----------



## avrilALISA (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the new Iman BB Creme? I just bought it in the color Earth Deep, its a great match. I saw vids on YouTube about it, and I like it has sheer-medium coverage. I think that it could be buildable as well. It doesn't feel like I have alot on my face.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2013)

Senoj said:


> Iman was the first cosmetic brand I tried. I love her products. Right now I'm really getting into her lipsticks and lip glosses.


  	The only product I use from that line on the regular is Iman Red l/s. I had a bad experience with her foundations, skinwise, so I have shied away from it, plus I can't figure out her color system. But her lipsticks are very good. Long lasting and color saturated. Iam thinking aout Jaguar next. I am really mad that Iman Pink was not sold in stores. I would have bought that for the cause (breast cancer awareness).


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 11, 2013)

While I like Iman's lipstick colors, they seem to go bad relatively quickly and get that rancid smell.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 12, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> While I like Iman's lipstick colors, they seem to go bad relatively quickly and get that rancid smell.


  	This is good to know - I will pump my brakes.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Iman's Luxury Radiance liquid foundation.  I got the shade Clay 1 but it's a little dark for me now.  It will probably match when I get a tan.  The coverage is excellent but if you have really oily skin, you will need a primer.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, gosh. I absolutely HATED that foundation, Antiqued!  I felt like it had a weird consistency and looking at it in the tube it always appeared to be separated.  There was just nothing about it that I liked.  Maybe I'll dig it out and try it again.  My fave foundation of Iman's is the Cream To Powder, but I wish it were creamier.  It is hard to apply, IMO.



Antiqued said:


> I like Iman's Luxury Radiance liquid foundation.  I got the shade Clay 1 but it's a little dark for me now.  It will probably match when I get a tan.  The coverage is excellent but if you have really oily skin, you will need a primer.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 6, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Oh, gosh. I absolutely HATED that foundation, Antiqued!  I felt like it had a weird consistency and looking at it in the tube it always appeared to be separated.  There was just nothing about it that I liked.  Maybe I'll dig it out and try it again.  My fave foundation of Iman's is the Cream To Powder, but I wish it were creamier.  It is hard to apply, IMO.


  	Aww that sucks.  Mine comes out fine.  Maybe you got a bad tube.  I do want to try the cream to powder.  Are the shades the same as the liquid?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2014)

Taboo is back in stock on drugstore.com!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 28, 2014)

i have checked it online but did not used yet.


----------



## vannycul (Mar 4, 2014)

makeba said:


> I love her products. I use Sable blush as a contour which is a close dupe to Blunt blush imo


  I do this as well.   I'm like a clay 2/3


----------



## Plurabelle (Apr 4, 2015)

I love Iman's products! I use her BB creme in Sand Medium and I absolutely love it (equivalent to NC42 or a bit darker). I read a lot of negative reviews from people with oily skin and people saying it broke them out, but I haven't had any problems even though my skin is slightly oily. It's incredibly dewy and glowy on me. I also like the sheer-medium coverage it gives. If I'd wanted more coverage I would have gone for a foundation.

  I also use the CC powder to creme in Sand Medium as a concealer under the eyes and it's a very interesting product. I also have two lip palettes from her as well as the lip gloss in Lavish.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 4, 2015)

I like some of her products but I'm not sure of the equivalent for NC 50 would be in the for the Iman line in the stick Foundation.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 4, 2015)

I love Iman blushes and the baked bronzing/illuminating powder!! Her eyebrow pencil is also amazing. It's a basic, super easy option for under $10. Her lipsticks have received rave reviews from WOC on YouTube...there is a particular purple shade that is always sold out. The line used to be at my local Target and sold pretty well from what I could tell. They replaced it with NYX whose displays remain untouched, but Iman is also at our nicer Walmart now. I love the variety of tones for deeper skin.


----------

